# Guys busted, 69 salmon snagged in NY.



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

Thought everyone here would get a kick outa this article from New York about some Burt Dam Snaggers. Seriously what would you want with 69 half dead Salmon. People never cease to amaze me. Link to the article.

http://www.onthewater.com/salmon-snaggers-caught-69-salmon-upstate-new-york/


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

they were probably planning on selling them. or maybe just planning on canning them. back when I was going salmon fishing at Manistee Michigan we caught a lot of salmon. we would pressure can them in pint jars and give them to friends and relatives. but we would keep plenty for ourselves. the best trip I ever had there was 5 of us up there for 5 days and between us we caught 96 fish. we didn't get our limit every day but we were close. the limit was 5 fish per day. 5 times 5 is 25 fish per day. that's 125 fish for the 5 days we fished. we filleted them out at the end of each day and put the fillets on ice in our coolers. we brought them home and cut the fillets into about 1 inch squares and placed them in the pint jars and added a tea spoon of salt and cooked them for 90 minutes on 10 lb of pressure. they were much better than store bought salmon.
sherman


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

Ya i got a buddy in N Mi that cans them like that. It does turn out pretty good but he would only use fish that just enterd the river. These guys def had some plans for these fish what who knows. Love how the one guy swam across the river and was climbing outa the Gorge. Lol.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I get a kick out of the fact that their names were . .. . 

Sergey Yatchuk,


Petro Parfenyk and.....


Mikhail F. Sakalosh


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

creekcrawler said:


> I get a kick out of the fact that their names were . .. .
> 
> Sergey Yatchuk,
> 
> ...


Shocker lol


----------

